# Distortion problems with HDTV and computer/xbox hookups (Olevia 747i)



## doubleohpsycho (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the Olevia 747i, I just purchased it a month ago. I tried calling tech support a couple of times, but their support isn't the best and they keep telling me to take pictures, but the distortion occurs so quickly that I can't seem to take a picture.

Anyway, whenever I have a source connected to the HDMI or component hookups, every so often there will be a really quick flash of a horizontal white line across the entire screen. This happens when I'm hooked up to my TV or watching ONdemand with Comcast Cable. When my XBOX360 is hooked up, it has a red line that does the same thing.

The strange thing is, when watching ONdemand, the white lines seem to occur at the same point in a movie every time. Which led me to think it was just the cable box or something. But then it happened with the computer and 360 hookup.

I have not noticed it when watching live TV.

Anyone have any clue what this might be?


----------



## doubleohpsycho (Jul 10, 2008)

EDIT:
Here is a pic I finally managed to capture with my camera phone, as well as a youtube video of it. 
http://s254.photobucket.com/albums/hh117/doubleohpsycho/?action=view&current=DCFN0004.jpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2m9o58c4mQ


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It happens with multiple sources - so its not the source. It happens using different inputs (Component 1, HDMI) so its not the cables. The last thing I'd try is a new set of cables just to make sure. Make sure they're securely connected on both ends. If it continues to happen another call to Olevia is in order to get the thing fixed.


----------

